# ice fishing at night with light. legal?



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone know if it is legal to use a light while night ice fishing to attract fish? Something out of the proclamation would be nice. I can't find anything on the subject but have heard a few differing opinions. Thanks.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

This is what I found in the fishing proc. 

"You can use artificial light while fishing unless you’re underwater spearfishing, in which case you cannot use artificial light."


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it thought it said you can't use artifical light to attract fish. Nothing about using artificial light to see.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Restrictions on taking fish and crayfish 
Utah Admin. Code R657-13-11 
You can use artificial light while fishing unless 
you’re underwater spearfishing, in which case you 
cannot use artificial light. 

Okay, consider yourself corrected. It doesn't say anything about attracting fish. It says you can use artificial light. What you do with that light is up to you. But you can't use one if you're spearfishing.

Fishrmn


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually now that I think about it I think its Wyoming that doesn't let you use artificial light.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ever get the feeling that some of these rules are just totally arbitrary?


----------

